# Applying Revolution on Rats: dosage



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

None if my rats show signs of mites but since tomorrow is intro day (quarantine is over!!!)
I thought I would treat them, just in case. Anyway I parted the fur behind the head by the shoulder blades and applied the Revolution. I have two questions:

1) is it normal that the fur still gets wet even though I applied it correctly?

2) there are 20 drops in 1 ml, so naturally 1 drop (rat dosage) is 0.05 ml. I tried 0.05 ml before applying it to a rat, and 2.5 drops got out, tried it again same thing...I ended up applying 0.03 ml. Anyway is it one drop as it comes out of a syringe or a real drop which is 0.05ml?. 

Thanks for clarifying the dosage I stored the Revolution in a small glass bottle (thank you Moonkissed for the tip).


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Lol. I checked RatGuide. Didn't even think about doing it first as I always heard 1 drop and never any mention about the weight of the rat...http://ratguide.com/meds/anti-infectives/selamectin_revolution.php


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I decant into a small glass bottle myself and draw up the dose from there. I use 6 mg/kg for babies and 10 mg/kg for adults myself.I part the fur on the top of the head by the ear so I can get the dose as close to the skin as possible. It absorbs through the skin into the bloodstream crazy fast, the wet leftovers is normal from the alcohol base.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

A long time ago, I looked up the various mite treatments and I found a site somewhere that listed the fatal dosage for Revolution on rats and it was many times the normal dose... It has a very low toxicity level. So, it's really hard to overdose. I think the same dose is good for cats from 5 to 15 lbs... so even the manufacturer allows for a triple dose assuming the dose is correct for the larger cat.

I've used the same dose on large rats and mice... and mice are a lot smaller than rats, with no issue what-so-ever. So put your mind at ease, you would need to screw up really bad for anything to happen.

Now, the first time when you use revolution, you weigh your rat and you get your syringe and you measure very precisely to get the dose perfectly right.... and then you pick up your rat and it starts squirming all over the place and most of the dose gets soaked up into the fur or winds up elsewhere... Well, so much for that plan... 

As it is so hard to overdose, my daughter holds the rats as best as she can and I eyeball somewhere from one large to three drops directly onto it's skin for an adult rat... If too much got soaked up by the fur ( a common rookie mistake) I treat again in a week and a half. If I apply too much, I wind up with less left over for the next time I need it....

Lilspaz68

I've never treated pups or nursing moms because the blood brain barrier hasn't completely formed... at least that's what I've read somewhere... How young do you treat babies?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The youngest is 5 weeks but i prefer later. Unfortunately some of my rescues come in infested and that ends up even more dangerous as this can cause anemia and death in these youngsters. if the rats are that infested I have even dosed mom so the pups get treated through her milk but not until they are 2 weeks or so. I had to treat an orphan at just over 3 weeks with no ill effect as well.


----------

